# Can´t believe no one is talking about Moebius Green Lantern model yet...



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Why can´t I post a link in here I will never know...

But it´s on Toymania right now.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I posted it in the Wonderfest thread.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Look here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=326595&page=8

and here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327424

for talk about it. It's being talked about, just not in its own thread.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Believe me, I'm all over this news like *green on a lime!*

In fact, I think Frank should let ME build and paint the final product mock up... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I love this guy. I'll buy it. I cant wait for the movie to come out!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Not really interested in the kit or the movie. I AM interested in the Bride of Frankenstein kit that will have BOTH the Bride and the Monster in 1/8 scale.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh Rogan as the Green Hornet?!?!! Bad casting! The Black Beauty looks better than ever,though. As for the movie,it looks like they are treating it as a comedy,which sucks! I would like to see a 1/25th scale model of the BB,that would NOT suck.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> Josh Rogan as the Green Hornet?!?!! Bad casting! The Black Beauty looks better than ever,though. As for the movie,it looks like they are treating it as a comedy,which sucks! I would like to see a 1/25th scale model of the BB,that would NOT suck.


"Lantern" not "Hornet"...










Green Lantern vs Green Hornet, who would win?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> Josh Rogan as the Green Hornet?!?!! Bad casting! The Black Beauty looks better than ever,though. As for the movie,it looks like they are treating it as a comedy,which sucks! I would like to see a 1/25th scale model of the BB,that would NOT suck.


It was Seth Rogen who played and wrote the Green Hornet, and yes it was terrible. The only thing that I enjoyed about the film was the Black Beauty automobiles.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> Believe me, I'm all over this news like *green on a lime!*
> 
> In fact, I think Frank should let ME build and paint the final product mock up... :thumbsup:



We may have to arm-wrestle for that honor, Geoff me lad...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What amazed me about the Green Hornet movie was how true newspapers are corrupt.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

BatToys said:


> What amazed me about the Green Hornet movie was how true newspapers are corrupt.


Right! 'cause false newspapers are honest as the day is long...

What is it you are trying to say, here?


----------

